# Mitteldistanz 1 Trinkflasche oder Trinkblase?



## gnadenhammer (14. Juni 2019)

Moin Gemeinde,

eine kurze Frage.
Fahre oft die Mitteldistanz 2 Runden ca 60-70km um die 1400-1800Hm bis jetzt mit USWE Outlander 2 (300g)+ 1,5l Trinkblase.
Am Bike passt nur eine 0.75L Flasche.
Um Gewicht zu sparen überlege ich ob ich diesmal in (Biesenrode) den Rucksack weg lasse und nur eine Trinkflasche mitnehme, bei der 2 Runde einmal Tausch.

Wie macht ihr das, reicht eine Flasche? 2 Auffüll-Stationen jeweils am Ziel und eine in der Mitte.

Grüße


----------



## gamble (14. Juni 2019)

Das kommt ganz und gar auf DEIN Trinkverhalten ein. Mengenmässig scheinen dir 1,5 L ja zu reichen, da sollte ein Flaschentausch funktionieren. Persönlich kann ich unter Belastung Elektrolythzusätze nur empfehlen, da ist die Blase dann automatisch raus. Da kommt bei mir nur Wasser rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasMatze (14. Juni 2019)

kann mich da gamble nur anschließen... so wie DU es brauchst.
Manche kommen mit <0,5l die Stunde hin, ich z.B. brauch min. 1l. Bei Rucksack bekomm ich dazu noch Hitzestau.

Bei meinem alten Epic hatte ich noch so Schellen für die Sattelstütze und konnte da eine zweite Flasche mitnehmen. Wenns nicht zu sehr rumpelt, funzt das ganz gut... in Biesenrode, weiß nicht...  Wenn dein Rad auch nur eine Flasche aufnimmt, kannst ggf. noch eine kleine Flasche ins Trikot packen und bei der Verpflegung noch im Vorbeifahren einen Becher Wasser greifen. Bei der Rundendurchfahrt zwei weitere Flaschen positionieren, dann kommst auf 1,25l...1,5l/Runde. In Biesenrode eignet sich sehr gut das Asphaltstück bergauf direkt zu Beginn für den Flaschentausch.

Viel Spaß dort, bin diesmal leider net dabei und ist ja das letzte Mal dort


----------



## gnadenhammer (14. Juni 2019)

Hält das, die Flasche in der Trikot Tasche? Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, nur noch nicht probiert. 0.75L am Bike und 500ml am Mann.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Juni 2019)

das kommt auf das trikot an.
vor allem kann die flasche zu einer seite rutschen, bzw. das trikot zu einer seite ziehen. 

teste es doch einfach mal auf der hausrunde.


----------



## DasMatze (14. Juni 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Hält das, die Flasche in der Trikot Tasche? Die Idee hatte ich auch schon, nur noch nicht probiert. 0.75L am Bike und 500ml am Mann.




genau... einfach ausprobieren. 500ml gehen ganz gut im Trikot... In Clausthal hat's mich die erste Runde langgemacht und ein Halter am Rad gebrochen. Bin dann noch 2 1/2 Runden mit ner 1l Flasche im Trikot (im mittleren von 3Fächern) gefahren. Am besten erst die Flasche am Rad leer machen und dann durchtauschen die Volle an's Rad und die Leere in's Trikot


----------



## FirstGeneration (14. Juni 2019)

In Biesenrode kannst Du super die Flasche selbst tauschen, ohne Helfer dabei zu haben. Ca. 1km vor dem Ziel geht's durch's Wasser (Fluss oder Flüsschen) und danach bis Start/Ziel an der Wiese entlang (wo Du auch campen kannst). Dort kann man immer super einen Campingtisch oder Stuhl direkt an die Strecke stellen und seinen Kram darauf deponieren. Da stecken dann auch mehrfach Flaschenträger mit längerem Metallspieß im Acker, wo die Bastler unter uns ihre Flasche ganz entspannt im fahren wechseln ...  
Ich würde nicht mit Trinkrucksack fahren, da mich das immer stören würde; ganz zu schweigen vom schwitzen ...
Viel Erfolg


----------



## gnadenhammer (14. Juni 2019)

Frage ist nur ob 0.75l für eine Runde reichen? Das Tauschen, da sehe ich kein Problem.


----------



## FirstGeneration (14. Juni 2019)

das wäre ja dann nach deiner Info (Verpflegung an Start/Ziel und in der Mitte der Runde) 0,75l pro 15km ....Das kannst allein nur Du entscheiden.


----------



## gnadenhammer (14. Juni 2019)

Eher ohne die 500ml, 0.75l pro 30km also eine Flasche pro Runde, denke das es knapp wird.


----------



## ghostmuc (14. Juni 2019)

Zusätzlich zur Flasche die PowerBar Hydro Gels. Die liefern auch ein bißchen Flüssigkeit.
Und bei Hitze in den Alpen hab ich schon öfters 0,5er Softflask Flaschen in den Trikottaschen mitgenommen. Die am ersten langen Anstieg zuerst austrinken. Wenn die leer sind nehmen sie dann nicht viel Platz weg und wiegen auch kaum was in der Trikottasche. Oder du kaufst dir ganz billige und entsorgst sie dann in der Feedzone
Zb so eine hier (gibts auch mit 250ml)
https://www.decathlon.de/p/soft-fla...il-500-ml-blau/_/R-p-300369?mc=8487344&c=BLAU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (14. Juni 2019)

Top, danke. Das ich nicht früher auf die Idee kam. Fahre gleich los und hole mir 2x 250ml Soft-Flaschen. 
Das müsste reichen 0.75L am Bike und 0.25L in der Tasche 1L pro Runde. Die Flasche und die 2 Soft-Flasche liege ich mir am Start hin und bei der 2 Runde dann der Tausch.
Danke nochmal für den Denkanstoß!!


----------



## ghostmuc (14. Juni 2019)

hast du da keine Angst das jemand aus "versehen" deine Flasche nimmt ?


----------



## gnadenhammer (14. Juni 2019)

Hatte das in Hohegeiß und Clausthal Zellerfeld auch so gemacht, hat alles geklappt.


----------



## FirstGeneration (14. Juni 2019)

Wir sind alles Sportler und keine Arschlöcher!
Und nachher vertrage ich das fremde Zeug nicht und kriege Krämpfe oder schlimmer....
Auf so eine Idee muss man erst mal kommen.


----------



## ghostmuc (14. Juni 2019)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Wir sind alles Sportler und keine Arschlöcher!
> Und nachher vertrage ich das fremde Zeug nicht und kriege Krämpfe oder schlimmer....
> Auf so eine Idee muss man erst mal kommen.



Ich hab ja auch weder dir noch jemand anders hier einen Vorwurf gemacht.


----------



## FirstGeneration (14. Juni 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnadenhammer (14. Juni 2019)

Da sind die Beiden 250ml Säckchen


----------



## gnadenhammer (15. Juni 2019)

Leider alles um sonst, heute aufgewacht und Nase dicht und Halsschmerzen und leicht Husten gestern war mir schon komisch!!!
Toll, werde mich mal hinlegen und auf 04.08 warten EBM100 . So ein Mist, aber mit einer Erkältung hat es keinen Sinn.

Danke für die Tipps Jungs


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. Juni 2019)

Hallo Gnadenhammer




gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Leider alles um sonst, heute aufgewacht und Nase dicht und Halsschmerzen und leicht Husten gestern war mir schon komisch!!!



Oje - das ist garnicht toll. 
Ich glaube ich verstehe sehr gut wie du dich körperlich und auch psychisch fühlst. 

Ist zurzeit leider recht verbreitet mit Halsschmerzen und Schnupfen.  Mich hat es auch erwischt. Ist gerade wieder am besser werden. 



> Toll, werde mich mal hinlegen und auf 04.08 warten EBM100 . So ein Mist, aber mit einer Erkältung hat es keinen Sinn.
> 
> Danke für die Tipps Jungs



Ja, wenn man nicht gesund ist, hat ein Race leider keinen Sinn. 

Oje, bis 4.8. ists aber noch lange. 

Gäbe es keine frühere Alternative für das Race heute ? 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## gnadenhammer (15. Juni 2019)

Müsste mal googeln. Gibt bestimmt was Aber ab Hamburg Anreise ist immer so ein Ding, da ist Harz ganz nett und nicht so weit. Nächste Woche ist Stoneman-Miriquidi Road Gold Variante angesagt, da muss ich fit sein 300km und 5000hm am einem Tag.
Wenn einer einen Tipp bezüglich MTB Marathon hat, immer her mit den Terminen. 
Grüße und gute Besserung.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (15. Juni 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Müsste mal googeln. Gibt bestimmt was







> Aber ab Hamburg Anreise ist immer so ein Ding, da ist Harz ganz nett und nicht so weit.



Oha - ja Hamburg ist schon sehr weit nördlich. Da wärs z.B. nach NRW oder Sachsen doch arg weit. Gibts vielleicht in Dänemark was schönes ? 



> Nächste Woche ist Stoneman-Miriquidi Road Gold Variante angesagt, da muss ich fit sein 300km und 5000hm am einem Tag.



Oha - das ist krass!



> Wenn einer einen Tipp bezüglich MTB Marathon hat, immer her mit den Terminen.
> Grüße und gute Besserung.



Leider habe ich da gerade nichts parat. Wenn ich was entdecke, schreibe ichs dir. 


Grüße und dir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juni 2019)

schöninger mtb cup.
3 runden feinstes heizen.


----------



## DasMatze (15. Juni 2019)

Allersheimer MTB Cup ist Anfang Juli... im solling, also quasi Harz nur andere Seite der A7. 

Da kann man sich auch ruhigen Gewissens an die 98km langstrecke trauen


----------



## ghostmuc (15. Juni 2019)

wenn´s a weng bergiger sein derf, bei uns hier


----------



## Deleted 247734 (29. Juli 2019)

gnadenhammer schrieb:


> Toll, werde mich mal hinlegen und auf 04.08 warten EBM100 . So ein Mist, aber mit einer Erkältung hat es keinen Sinn.



Biste Sonntag dabei?


----------



## gnadenhammer (29. Juli 2019)

Leider nicht, bereite mich mit meinen Jungs auf die Cyclassics 2019.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

